# some pics at last



## Chris13 (Mar 18, 2015)

i didn't post any pics with my introduction post, i wanted to get the car looking right first,

however ive been busy fixing mechanical problems first, all managed with the help of this forum, so thankyou very much for that 

wheel bearings x 2
electric mirrors
bonnet micro switch
turbo overun pump
air con re gas
haldex oil change and filter
gearbox oil change
diff oil change
and finally resetting the gear shift cables,

so on to the good bits, spent a good day at work today, painted my alloys. went for gloss black with satin black centres, kept the alloy middle ring as was,
painted the calipers,
gave the whole car a good going over with a meguiars clay bar, then a good wax,
fitted some new number plates and surrounds, really pleased with the results.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks nice, I hope mine comes up as well as that when I finally get time to pay her some attention


----------



## pierremellows (May 9, 2015)

Looks lovely. 
I'm looking for a TT and there are quite a lot of silver ones about. Seeing yours with the black accents is swaying me. 
Great work.


----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)

Fantastic job. Love the black alloys on her


----------

